# Classic rims for sale



## B2fkb0 (May 24, 2012)

Hello,
Here's some rims I inherited. I'm told they are from older models. The set of five $500. The set of four $400. They are in very good condition. Email me at dan dot d dot [email protected] if interested. Thanks.
Dan


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

If those alloys for a 2002 are in good condition...that is a great deal.


----------



## B2fkb0 (May 24, 2012)

*2002 wheels*

They appear to be brand new. The backsides are pristine. I inherited these and am looking to sell at a fair price. Hope someone who appreciates them contacts me. Thank you. 
Dan


----------



## thevinntage (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Bro, what are the digits on the set of 4? are they 4 x 100 5.5 X13? do you know the offset? Looks like they came off and ALFA...................


----------



## B2fkb0 (May 24, 2012)

*Rims*

All rims are sold, thanks for asking!
Dan


----------

